# Free payroll packages



## gilboy (17 Nov 2009)

Hi 

Just wondering if there where any free payroll packages out there at the minute. Thought I read sage where given a free package for less than 3 employees but don't appear to see it on their site

Thanks


----------



## JJDoherty (17 Nov 2009)

Hi Gilboy,

Here's that payroll software from SAGE, it's a fully functional free version for a company with up to 5 employees, further details here: http://www.sage.ie/payroll/quickpay/quickpay_download.asp

All the best, J


----------



## gilboy (17 Nov 2009)

Great thanks JJDoherty


----------



## Domo (19 Nov 2009)

As far as I am aware, although the package is free, you will need to purchase their stationery to print out payslips - so it is not really "free".


----------



## Nigel Sage (2 Dec 2009)

Quickpay prints a payslip which is normally printed on a pre printed form but I have seen people  "do up" a payslip layout in word then print on this.


----------



## threebedsemi (8 Dec 2009)

i downloaded quickpay but cannot work out how to set up my 2009 payroll, as the first thing i am asked for is to complete and import my 2008 accounts, which i obviously don't have on quickpay..
does anyone have a work-around for this, as i am not getting any joy from sage support at the moment?
thanks


----------



## gilboy (5 Jan 2010)

Hi

Started using Sage's Quickpay last year(free version as I have less than 5 employees).

However, what do I do for 2010. The tool does not provide a mechanism to upgrade for 2010. Similarily the link for the software still brings down 2009 version.

Anyone know when they typically make new version available

Thanks


----------



## Featherhead (28 Jan 2010)

If you have Quickpay Free 2009, your 2010 update should come in via an auto update, when you log into the software and are online it should alert you that an update is ready to install? Mine did anyway!


----------



## Sage p4b (5 Feb 2010)

When you download Quickpay free, you get 30 days free telephone support (from day of download).  You could ring 1890 882060, ask tech support to show you were you can download qp 2009, do 2009 payroll, then download budget changes, and continue on qp 2010.


----------



## Graham_07 (5 Feb 2010)

Sage p4b said:


> When you download Quickpay free, you get 30 days free telephone support (from day of download). You could ring 1890 882060, ask tech support to show you were you can download qp 2009, do 2009 payroll, then download budget changes, and continue on qp 2010.


 
In accordance with posting guideline  . you might indicate if you have any connection with the company/products mentioned in your post.Thanks.


----------

